# With Me It Aint All Goosestepping and Soda Pop



## OsiaBoyce (Feb 29, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wHbGhEfnh2E

 ................I can not belive I used the words 'soda pop'. That's something else you would never say around here. Then we've already has that debate.

 Sooooooooooooooooooo Eva Braun and I were up early Sat.. We were going loafing.

 First stop was an ALPCA meeting. Never been to one, but had been collecting for a long time.  In fact a 1950 tag was the first 'old' thing I ever found and kept. That was 1967.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Feb 29, 2012)

.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Feb 29, 2012)

.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Feb 29, 2012)

.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Feb 29, 2012)

.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Feb 29, 2012)

Bottle Vest? Seen one?


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Feb 29, 2012)

This 'county tag' is on the want list. Got out bid on one at an estate sale earlier this year. The only time I have class/wealth envy is at auctions.

 Before state tags.[].....which was in 1917.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Feb 29, 2012)

Got great colors. Wonder why it took so long to come up w/ these ideas?


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Feb 29, 2012)

Probably the best thing to..............

 Hey, a 100 years old, then it is glass.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Feb 29, 2012)

Georgia 'drunk' tag..........it's the   AI


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Feb 29, 2012)

I'm sure this picces some people of patterson off.....well one...........ya know they see things I don't.[]

 Do they people of the Northen states have something equal?

 Something like 'Sons of the GAR'?


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Feb 29, 2012)

I took this one tag w/ me to show. Turns out it was a big hit. Everyone wanted to see it.........kinda made me feel good. Kinda like ownig a puce flask.[][][]

 Motorcycle of course........worth about $3,000...............how about that.


----------



## Plumbata (Feb 29, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  OsiaBoyce
> 
> This 'county tag'Â is on the want list. Got out bid on one at an estate sale earlier this year. The only time I have class/wealth envy is at auctions.
> 
> Before state tags.[].....which was in 1917.


 

 That's one fine piece Pat, how much do such items usually go for? I've always been a fan of the enamel plates.

 I dug a 1912 Illinois plate a while back but it was totally rotted, so it was left behind. Certainly more common than a SC (county) plate anyway, so no huge loss.




> ORIGINAL:  OsiaBoyce
> 
> Georgia 'drunk' tag..........it's the   AI


 

 Never knew that there were special plates made for drunk drivers. Very interesting. Is it just a Georgia thing? Judging from the orientation of the seller's block letters, he may deserve the same kind of plate too... []




> ORIGINAL:  OsiaBoyce
> 
> Sooooooooooooooooooo Eva Braun and I were up early Sat.. We were going loafing.


 

 Good for you man; she had some pretty nice cans. I'd go for it too. [8D]


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Feb 29, 2012)

.....and when you think you've seen them all, these pop up.

  These were bad.......not for sale, but trade only.

 Let me tell ya why these are a must for my want list.


----------



## Plumbata (Feb 29, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  OsiaBoyce
> 
> .....and when you think you've seen them all, these pop up.
> 
> ...


 

 Well tell us already!

 Are they special because they were made out of pressed metal versus the wartime fiber plates? Something else?


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Feb 29, 2012)

These are mine. Due to a war time metal shortage the 43s like I have are flattened and restamped 42s.

 The one above is not restamped.

 The 44 tag was a strip that mounted to the bottom of the 43 tag.

 The red/white 44 is a first for me, now to my credit I do have an 'full size' 44. Black and white.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Feb 29, 2012)

> ORIGINAL: Plumbata
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Your ass on fire? Or you can't waite longer than 3 mins.[]


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Feb 29, 2012)

Restamped.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Feb 29, 2012)

Then we was off to buy dead peoples stuff.

 I'd hate to have one of these in my house.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Feb 29, 2012)

Or these.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Feb 29, 2012)

Depression glass.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Feb 29, 2012)

.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Feb 29, 2012)

Some of that overrated Edgefield pottery........thrown by Dave..........it all is.


----------



## Plumbata (Feb 29, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  OsiaBoyce
> 
> Your ass on fire? Or you can't waite longer than 3 mins.[]Â


 
 Probably a bit of both. []

 Clearly I'm not too knowledgeable about ole' plates so I appreciate the little history lesson.

 Congrats on that 3K+ motorcycle plate, wonder what the actual vehicle would be worth nowadays?

 The re-stamped plate is awesome (as is the '44 strip), never seen anything like it. Way more appealing in my book than the singly-stamped plates. what are the approximate values for each kind?


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Feb 29, 2012)

Our best finds that day came from an antique store in Clinton and a Mexican restaurant.

 They were


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Feb 29, 2012)

> ORIGINAL: Plumbata
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I'd guess $1100 +- $200.

 Being that S.C. was so small and poor most 'stuff ' from S.C. commands top dollar owing to the fact it's so scarce.


----------



## peejrey (Feb 29, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  OsiaBoyce
> 
> Depression glass.


 Dangit! There's a piece of a set i need in that wood box.....
 So freaking far away!


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Feb 29, 2012)

> ORIGINAL: Plumbata
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Did not see this earlier, sorry. The restamped 43 and 44 strip sell in the $80-$120 range.

 The non-restamped 43.....I'd guess @ $500+.


----------

